# [Verkaufe] PSP Slim, 3 Spiele,..



## LoMbAX (25. Januar 2009)

Ich biete hier meine gebrauchte PSP Slim an. Sie ist in einem gutem Zustand. Das Angebot beinhaltet 3 Spiele: Burnout:Legends , GTA:Liberty City Stories und Need for Speedros Street.
Ebenfalls mit drin ist eine Speicherkarte von der Größe von 1GB und eine Schutzklappe die das Display vor Kratzern schützt. Die PSP ist in der Farbe Schwarz. 

Den Preis sollt ihr mir Vorschlagen (aber bitte keine "dummen" Angebote, wie 1€)


----------

